
Payment Processor for Raffle - thejteam
I am on the Board of Directors for a non-profit. We run an annual raffle and would like to accept credit card payments for the tickets, but nobody we talked to will work with us. The main issue is that the raffle has cash prizes. Has anybody dealt with this and have any suggestions?<p>I am the person that will be integrating the payment system into our website and I am technically capable enough, although ease of integration would be a benefit since I usually work with hardware simulation, not websites.
======
rajeevpra
Hi,

I am working on mobile payment solution for tips and donation which might work
on scenario you described.I haven't launched yet but would like to talk to you
to understand it better. Ping me on rajeevpra@gmail.com if you are interested.

Rajeev

